# Remembering Music From Our Youth of Peace and Love



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)

This thread is about the old music that we heard as teens, about peace and love.  Please add any of your favs! :jammin:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Pam (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Pam (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Oct 2, 2014)

All of this music reminds me of being in Vietnam and listening to it on the AFN.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2014)

View attachment 10422


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 30, 2014)

1967


----------



## jujube (Nov 8, 2014)

"If you can remember the 60's, you obviously weren't there..."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2014)

jujube said:


> "If you can remember the 60's, you obviously weren't there..."



Lived it, loved it and remember it well!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2015)

This song has been running through my head for around a week now.  I've been singing it at home from time to time.  Figured it deserved a posting.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze, that's one of my favs. still.
Here's one of my favs. as well:


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

How many of you sang this song over and over, such a catchy tune in the day..Hermans Hermits


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

OMG, I haven't heard this song in a loooong time..
Cherokee Nation


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

Tommy James?


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

Sister Golden Hair anyone?


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

America, still great to listen too. My hubs plays all their tunes.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

Gordon Lightfoot, love all his music..


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

Whoosh... the Doobies!!!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Kadee (Jan 22, 2015)

Peace Train , Cat Stevens


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 14, 2017)

_Something In The Way She Moves  _- written by James Taylor, 1968
(Version from Greatest Hits album, 1976)


----------

